# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Giúp đỡ biến tần V1000

## buithonamk42

Nhờ anh em giúp đỡ biến tần YASKAWA V1000, em test biến tần bị báo lỗi Alarm 2, biến tần đã được setup, em chỉ đấu 2 dây 1 pha vào 2 chân đầu vào, 3 chân ra U V W em đấu với spindle 1,5KW TQ, em giảm tần số vẫn bị báo lỗi như thế, mong anh em nào biết chia sẻ giúp em với.
Thanks

----------


## emptyhb

Bác đọc lại lỗi xem chuẩn xác không? em đọc tài liệu thì không có thông báo nào hiển thị là Alarm 2 cả

----------


## buithonamk42

Bác Tuấn ah, khi em ấn Run, spindle chạy một lát thì dừng, đèn ALM báo đỏ, và hiển thị lỗi là "oL2"

----------


## emptyhb

> Bác Tuấn ah, khi em ấn Run, spindle chạy một lát thì dừng, đèn ALM báo đỏ, và hiển thị lỗi là "oL2"


Bác đọc tài liệu này: *Download File*


Trang 144

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## buithonamk42

thank bác, em thấy rồi để em tìm nguyên nhân xem

----------


## emptyhb

Trong đó có mấy cái thử thay đổi tham số. Nhưng có 1 cái cuối cũng có thể là do đầu vào thiếu pha.

Biến tần V1000 sử dụng điện 3p 220v. nếu chạy tải > cũng báo lỗi.

----------


## buithonamk42

sử dụng điện 3p 220v ah, em đang dùng 1 pha 220v, em cũng có điện 3 pha nhưng 380v, không biết em đang đấu đầu vào 1 pha có sao không, hay đây là nguyên nhân

----------


## ahdvip

Anh xài biến tần bao nhiêu Kw, hiện tại đang báo quá tải, thường thì tầm 1,5Kw xài 1 phai vẫn vô tư.

----------


## buithonamk42

anh dùng biến tần 2,2kw, anh mới test thôi chứ chưa chạy tải

----------


## ahdvip

- Giờ coi đá banh cái đã ^^, anh coi lại kỹ các thông số về điện áp, tần số ... 
- T1-02 Rated Power Sets the motor rated power (kW) - Thường thì cái này nó auto nhưng có biến tần nó cho chỉnh thủ công, anh coi thử nó bao nhiêu (thử cho chắc biết đâu đc).
- Mà spindle của anh còn ngon ko đó.

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## katerman

Đây ol2 đây, trước em cũng bị mà set thông số nào thì em quên rồi, để mai em ghi lại các thông số setup trên con biến tần của em cho bác đối chiếu.

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## KDD

Bạn thử làm như sau xem sao:
- Phải bảo đảm E1-04 >= E1-06 >= E1-07 >= E1-09
- Nếu spindle có chạy một chút thì bạn nên xem lại tần số giữa E1-07: tăng dần thông số này lên nếu spindle chạy lâu hơn thì tiếp tục tăng cho đến khi chạy bình thường

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## tcm

Với spindle Trung Quốc,Bác kiểm tra lại các thông số sau:
- E1-04 (tần số lớn nhất)  = 400.
- E1-05 (Điện áp ra lớn nhất) = 220.
- E1-06 (Tần số cơ bản) Phải = 400.
- E1-13 (Điện áp ở tần số cơ bản) Phải = 220.

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## buithonamk42

Thanks anh em, lần đầu tiên em sờ vào biến tần nên nhiều bỡ ngỡ, mặc dù anh em chỉ dẫn rất rõ nhưng với người mới như em cũng hơi vất vả, em sẽ làm theo hướng dẫn của anh em, em sẽ cập nhật kết quả để anh em được biết.

----------


## Mechanic

Con này theo mình biết là mất 1 pha input. Nếu nhà co sẵn 3 pha 380 thì mua biến áp giảm thành 3 pha 200. Chạy thiếu pha, công suất nhỏ có thể chạy được nhưng áp tải 2 pha sẽ cao, co thể gây sự cố ngoài y muốn.

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## vudungld2010

> Nhờ anh em giúp đỡ biến tần YASKAWA V1000, em test biến tần bị báo lỗi Alarm 2, biến tần đã được setup, em chỉ đấu 2 dây 1 pha vào 2 chân đầu vào, 3 chân ra U V W em đấu với spindle 1,5KW TQ, em giảm tần số vẫn bị báo lỗi như thế, mong anh em nào biết chia sẻ giúp em với.
> Thanks


Cái này mình cũng bị ăn hành rồi. Con biến tần V1000 này có chức năng Autotuning khá hay. Bạn chỉ cần set vài thông số cho nó chạy autotuning là nó sẽ tự động dò thông số động cơ. 
Cụ thể chế độ autotuning :

 +Bấm mũi tên xuống (v) cho đến khi A.RUn (Autotuning)
 +Nhấn Enter để cài đặt thông số.
 +T1-01 Nhập 3 (Chế độ điều khiển V/f)
 +T1-02 Nhập 1.5 kw (Công suất động cơ)
 +T1-03 Nhập  220 (Điện áp định mức động cơ)
 +T1-04 Nhập Dòng định mức động cơ (A)
 +T1-05 Nhập Tần số (Hz)
 +T1-06 Nhập số cực của động cơ
 +T1-07 Nhập Tốc độ cơ bản của động cơ

Sau khi cài xong T1-07 thì nhấn phím mũi tên lên cho đến RUn 10 Sau đó nhấn nút Run và chờ 1 lát ---> End kết thúc.

----------

buithonamk42, emptyhb, nhatson

----------


## buithonamk42

hehe em làm được rồi, spindle chạy tít mù luôn, sau khi kiểm tra thông số như của ban TCM thì thấy vẫn đúng như vậy, chuyển qua thông số E1 - 07 của CKD, thông số hiện tại là 00.3 em tang lên 1 giá trị thế là chạy tít mù luôn. Thanhs anh em rất nhiều.

----------


## emptyhb

Làm như vudung cũng ok nhé. Số cực của động cơ trung quốc là 2, tốc độ là 24000, dòng là 5-7A

----------


## buithonamk42

thế ah, em sẽ lưu lại đề phòng thân hi

----------


## NhanSoctrang

[QUOTE=Mechanic;49375]Con này theo mình biết là mất 1 pha input. Nếu nhà co sẵn 3 pha 380 thì mua biến áp giảm thành 3 pha 200. Chạy thiếu pha, công suất nhỏ có thể chạy được nhưng *áp* tải 2 pha sẽ cao, co thể gây sự cố ngoài y muốn.[/QUOTE


Dòng bác ơi!

----------


## nghoaiduc

> Nhờ anh em giúp đỡ biến tần YASKAWA V1000, em test biến tần bị báo lỗi Alarm 2, biến tần đã được setup, em chỉ đấu 2 dây 1 pha vào 2 chân đầu vào, 3 chân ra U V W em đấu với spindle 1,5KW TQ, em giảm tần số vẫn bị báo lỗi như thế, mong anh em nào biết chia sẻ giúp em với.
> Thanks


Bác có thể hướng dẫn chi tiếc cấu hình spindle china 220v 24000 vòng 7A, 400hz không. Mình cấu hình chạy mà nó cứ bào lõi oPE12.

----------

